# What is the best syrian hamster cage to get?



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi 

I am hopefully getting a syrian hamster this week or next  If my partner says yes.

Can someone tell me the best hamster cage to get I preferably want a three tier one, as I want to get the best I can get, so don't have to replace any time soon.

I really want a Hamsterland, but can't find one. Does anyone know where to get one at a reasonable price?

Thanks
Carrie-Anne


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

careful with tiered cages...hamsters are good at falling 
the imac fantasy cages are good ive got a ham in one of them and shes quite happy with it...gabber rexes are good but not very easy to come across from what ive heard...freddy cages that hold a couple of rats are meant to be quite good too for syrians ive personally never tried it though


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ferplast Duna cages are good! :2thumb:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a good cage to get:










While I wouldn't usually advocate Pets at Home, I think this is one of the best hamster cages I've seen for a while. We've had it about a year now but they're still selling the same version in all the stores I've been to. It's really easy to clean, allows for loads of floor space and isn't too heavy to move around. It is around £70 though... however, I think it's a good investment, especially if you're planning on continually having Syrians.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Can agree with the above post, we use cages similar to this for our syrians at the rescue xxx


----------

